# Asus X50Z, top oder flop?



## Nekro (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ich wollte mir das Asus X50Z kaufen, die Daten die bei Berlet angegeben werden hören sich auch ganz gut an :

-AMD Turion 64 X2 QL60
-2 x 1,90 GHZ
-3 GB DDR2 Ram
-320gb Sata
-15,4" WXGA Crystal Brite LCD
-ATI Radeon HD3200 256/1024
-Cardreader,VGA,4x USB
-DVD+/-Dl Brenner
-W-Lan,Lan, 56K-Modem
-Windows Vista Home Premium
-*Preis: 499,- Euro*

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Laptop oder eher eine ganze Reihe von Problemen gefunden?
mfg,Nekro


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2008)

"ganz gut" wofür? eine HD3200 ist ein bürochip. für games kannst du das vergessen. aber für 500€ wirst du das ja hoffentlich auch nicht erwarten


----------



## Nekro (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich will auch kein CoD4,CoD5,Crysis etc. spielen,
ich meine eher so Couch-Spiele (RcT3,Empire Earth,WoW,..) 
Dafür müsste sie doch reichen !


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2008)

naja, die karte hat ca. 1600 punkte bei 3Dmark06: Notebookcheck: NVIDIA GeForce 9200M GS

für EMprire Earth zB reicht das sicher, WoW wiederum is aber vlt. anspruchsvoller... musst du halt mal schauen.


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (10. Dezember 2008)

Also der onboardchip HD 3200 macht für nen Onboardchip ganz schön dampf. Sollte für alle älteren Spiele reichen.(Auch WOW)


----------



## Nekro (12. Dezember 2008)

Mehr soll er ja auch nicht schaffen 
Dafür habe ich hier meinen richtigen Pc.


----------

